

Google Instant: It Searches Before You Type - hiteshiitk
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/08/google-instant-its-search-before-you-type/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Other submissions on the same subject:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672391> <\- This has _lots_ of comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672388> <\- This is an explanation

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672346> <\- First

... and more by the minute. How many of these are we going to get?

